# Matthews Z7, Maxxis 31 or Admiral FLX



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

So I am in the market for yet another new bow. I like my DXT but I would like something that is smoother pulling and has less of a roll over at the cams. I am looking at the Z7, Maxxis or the Bowtech Admiral FLX. I have yet to try them but I was just wondering if anybody had any experience with them yet. Thanks
Brian


----------



## michimagnet (Sep 8, 2008)

If you want something that is going to pull easy at higher poundages I would go with the Mathews... I am a Hoyt fan and have a Katera but at 70 lbs at the age of 27, it still pulls back like a mule. The twin cam is definately harder to pull back. I have shot the Maxxis and it isnt bad but I still think the Mathews is going to pull back alot nicer. Havent had the chance to shoot one yet but plan on it when I go home for Christmas... Good luck


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Single cams will nearly always be smoother.

That's kinda the "in thing" right now is a definitive "dump" into the valley...your DXT is better than the 3 you have mentioned in that regard already based solely on cam eccentrics.

The old cams with the gradual slope into the valley are gone and replaced by a full load for every millimeter of draw length in efforts to increase the draw force curve/ gain speed.


----------

